# Translation from German to English



## donk (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all Can anyone help in translating my switches from German to English

switch rocker Beleuchtung and Aus

Battery guages I think with spannung and strom underneath them

very many thanks for your help Dave


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Dave,

"Beleuchtung" = Lights and "Aus" = Off

"Spannung" = voltage

Strom can have a few meanings depending on the context it is used but it can mean "Power", or "Electricity" or even perhaps the switch is a selector between mains and battery power? I'm sure someone with a Hymer will be along shortly and give you the right definition!

Regards

Chris


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

First one 

Lighting, out

Second one

tension, river.

That is the exact translation from a translation site, I would read it as on and off. for the first one, as for the second I will let you make up your own mind.

Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I take it Steco1958 that your avatar is you after translating some German electrical safety notes  

I agree with CPW2000 but best wait for a Hymer owner for sure. I translated an electroblock control unit menu once and only got it 50% correct.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

CPW2007 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> "Beleuchtung" = Lights and "Aus" = Off
> 
> ...


Strom is often used to describe electrical supply.

Wups


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

From a half-German/Swiss whose first language is German:

switch rocker Beleuchtung = LIGHTING and Aus = OFF 

Battery guages I think with spannung = VOLTAGE and strom = CURRENT underneath them.

Glad to help!

Colin


----------

